# Zelt Fox T3 Easy Dome nur 399.- Euro



## TEAM-F.P.Lübeck (28. März 2007)

*FRÜHJAHRSFEST* *bei *
*Fisherman´s Partner in Lübeck......*
*.....am 30. & 31. März 2007....*
*......mit vielen Hammerangeboten wie z.B.:*

*FOX T3 Easy Dome*
*Das T3 basiert auf dem Euro Dome Konzept mit 5 Aero Aluminium Rippen und dem bewährten 6oz Nylon( 5000mmWassersäule).*
*Das T3 besitzt einen hochwertigen, clipbaren Boden,der PU beschichtet ist.*
*Alle Nähte sind sorgsam geführt und nach strengen Vorlagen abgedichtet.*
*Maße: Höhe: 1,45m Breite:2,45m Länge: 2,55m*

*am 30.&31.03.07 nur *
*399.-Euro*
*Incl. WINTERSKIN !!!!!!!!*

*Verkauf nur im Ladenlokal.Angebote nur am 30.&31.03.07 gültig.*

*Das komplette Angebotsprospekt findet ihr unter:*
*www.fishermans-partner-luebeck.de*

*Abbildung ohne Winterskin!*


----------

